# Bestee Spiele Radio.



## Taree (9. April 2010)

Hi leute ich bin modi von dem geilsten gamer Radio..

***********

ihr könnt ja mal heute abend um 20 uhr rein hören ... ich lege dann auf..

richtig geil..

mfg Erazer / Taree..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob es direkt unter Werbung fällt naja.
Aber es wäre schonmal etwas besser, wenn man sagt was gespielt wird und wieso es das geilste Radio ist.
P.S.
Ich bin der geilstee User hier auf Buffed!


----------



## Crucial² (9. April 2010)

Und was hat dein Radio mit "Spiele" zu tun? 

P.S: 
ICH bin der geilste User hier auf Buffed!


----------



## Taree (9. April 2010)

Es ist einfach geile musik... wenn ich on air bin. (erazer) und macht richtig fun wen man grad in ner instanz bzw .. spielt

hört einfach rein wen ich dann on air bin. und ihr werdet sehen heute abend um 20 uhr..

Gruß Taree


----------



## Pente (9. April 2010)

Taree schrieb:


> Es ist einfach geile musik... wenn ich on air bin. (erazer) und macht richtig fun wen man grad in ner instanz bzw .. spielt
> 
> hört einfach rein wen ich dann on air bin. und ihr werdet sehen heute abend um 20 uhr..
> 
> Gruß Taree


Glaub ich dir gern. Jedoch ist Werbung jeglicher Art, ohne ausdrückliche schriftliche Genehmigung durch die Administration, hier nicht erwünscht!


----------

